# Getting off the medication for GERD



## Humbrdfly1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Has anyone successfully weaned off the drugs for GERD? How did you do it? Every time I try the indigestion and pain is too much to handle. So I go back on the medications.

Thanks


----------

